# NEARLY DUE PUMP CHANGE



## spiritfree (Sep 28, 2018)

Is anyone, using an Accu Chek Insight Pump, up for a pump renewal really soon? Are you staying with the Insight or will you be changing to another pump? If you are changing, which pump would you like?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 28, 2018)

Earlier this month I had a meeting with my lovely DSN who told me they would not supply the insight pump due to the problems people have experienced with it since launch.
As my pump is up for renewal next Sept, DSN very kindly said I had the choice of a combo or the Medtronic 670 as it would be available in the UK by then


----------



## stephknits (Sep 28, 2018)

Do you know what options you gave, spiritfree?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 28, 2018)

Roche have a new hybrid patch pump in the works which looks interesting. 

It’s called the ‘Solo’ and is due out late this year / early next I think. I’ve always liked the visual appearance of the insight over my MM 640G, but reading about people’s frustrations over the handset speed with the Insight would put me off that one (and while I quite like the idea of prefilled reservoirs, I’m not that bothered about filling them). 

My eye has also been caught by the new Tandem T:slim (which can link with Dexcom) which now has a UK distributor. 

Seems there are a few extra choices on the horizon - depending on whether your clinic will allow them!


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 29, 2018)

Tech is miles better these days. Good luck


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Sep 29, 2018)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Earlier this month I had a meeting with my lovely DSN who told me they would not supply the insight pump due to the problems people have experienced with it since launch.
> As my pump is up for renewal next Sept, DSN very kindly said I had the choice of a combo or the Medtronic 670 as it would be available in the UK by then



I'm starting on the insight pump soon


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 29, 2018)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I'm starting on the insight pump soon


Good luck


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Sep 29, 2018)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Good luck


 Thank you Sue


----------



## Bronco Billy (Sep 29, 2018)

I would certainly consider the Medtronic 670 if it is an option. The current model, the 640, is used by my two and they are very happy with it.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 29, 2018)

Intuitive, the Insight isn't - but there again they are all just plastic and a few wires so how could they be!  My issues with it are only because it seems slower than the Combo and I feel it just has too many things you can do with it, not available elsewhere (like being able to alter basal rates by the 15 minutes rather than just the hour) that it seems to me 99.9% of individuals wouldn't need.  The handset needs recharging preferably every night as it has that new type of rechargeable battery that doesn't re-charge properly if you leave it too long - 2 days is about the maximum length of time you can leave it unless you want to completely kill the battery.  OTOH the pump itself which uses an AAA battery - eats them and you have to replace that every fortnight religiously despite the fact the handset tells you the pump battery is still at 100%, if you don't replace it then, you soon get communication errors between the handset and the pump.  Having had the Combo first despite the fact that it's bigger - one AA for the pump and 3 AAA for the handset - and the reservoir holds over 3ml of insulin - it's also a lot simpler to use, all in all.  Hence for me, the only really positive point to be honest is the fact I don't have to manually refill reservoirs because it uses a 1.4ml pre-filled cartridge - enough for me for 5 days or so hence I don't suppose I need as many tubing changes.

It works perfectly fine for me for what I need and they and we (generally) have discovered all sorts of things about it once it was released into the wild which would have been useful to know before we started and I suppose it's the same with anything new - all the versions of Windows have been tested on the flippin users so why not pumps?  However it's a bit different when your life depends on it!

I have a year or so to go before mine needs changing - so we'll have to see what's what by then.   At the moment I'd rather have another Combo I think than another Insight - but we'll have to see.


----------



## curlygirl (Oct 4, 2018)

I have an Insight and it is due for renewal in approx five months. I had not heard of a Solo patch pump until I read it in @everydayupsanddowns post. It sounds interesting, but it would have to be something special for me to feel it worth swapping an Insight for. I realise I am in the minority apparantly but I love my Insight pump. I appreciate that everyone is different and have a variety of expectations or requirements, but I think it is great. I have no other pump to compare it to and yes the battery reading 70% then being completely empty is unusual and a bit odd, but other than that I do not have any complaints about it at all.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 4, 2018)

Oddly enough, whilst on holiday I ran out of pump batteries supplied by Roche so went and bought Energiser Alkaline AAAs and stuck one of them in.  From over a week ago, it's now reading 60% and no sign whatever of the usual 'communication' problems so far.  Home now and could just replace it with a lithium one as supplied but am being a bit bloody minded and want to see if it really makes any difference.

OH is a fisherman so uses all the lithiums I remove as instructed, in his head torch (LEDs).  They last absolutely ages in it!  Hence if you happen to have anything else at home that uses triple As, use the old uns in those!


----------

